# Spring!



## Into The Light (Apr 4, 2008)

it's starting to feel like spring. birds are singing, plants are starting to poke up through the ground, and it's actually NOT COLD out 

just hearing the birds out there makes me very happy :yahoo:


----------



## Halo (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: spring!*

I am so jealous...Spring..where????  Definitely not here!!  We still have snowbanks that are higher than the cars here.  I think that we will probably have snow until June at this rate 

Although it is suppose to be +10 tomorrow and +15 on Sunday :yahoo:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 4, 2008)

+10 and +15 sounds wonderfully warm. it ought to melt lots  to help it along you could buy a blow torch and melt the snow in your neighbourhood


----------



## Halo (Apr 4, 2008)

Great idea however me using a blow torch is pretty funny :lol:  I can't even be trusted with the lawn mower


----------



## Halo (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay someone is playing a sick joke on us....it is SNOWING outside...are we not suppose to be April 4th...Springtime???


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 4, 2008)

oh no halo! that is kind of cruel especially after what i just posted. :hissyfit:


----------



## lallieth (Apr 4, 2008)

Mixed bag of huge flakes and rain..it's melting though.I want the snow to melt really slowly so we don't get a flooded basement again.Yesterday was gorgeous and I am looking foward to the weekend


----------



## braveheart (Apr 4, 2008)

Same here. But look at the weather forecast for the next few days.. BBC - Weather Centre - 5 Day Forecast in Celsius for London, United Kingdom


----------



## Halo (Apr 4, 2008)

Your weather looks great Braveheart with the exception of the rain but the temps look great


----------



## braveheart (Apr 4, 2008)

Whataboutthesleet/hail?!


----------



## Halo (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay so that doesn't look good either but still your temps look good...gotta look on the bright side.


----------



## lallieth (Apr 4, 2008)

Still snowing here...I just realized we have had close to 5 months of winter ewwww


----------



## Halo (Apr 4, 2008)

I know...can you believe the snow in April mg:  And in just over 5 months we will be looking forward to another winter


----------



## ladylore (Apr 4, 2008)

It had been raining here for two days but now its sunny but still very cool for this time of year for us. My therapist today talked to me about skiing. How easy it would be for me to ski because they are set up for accessible skiing here. 

Me skiing. That is scary.


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 4, 2008)

Halo said:


> I know...can you believe the snow in April mg:  And in just over 5 months we will be looking forward to another winter



now that is depressing :sob:


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 5, 2008)

i spoke too soon yesterday. it got cold and we had snow :rant:


----------



## Lana (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh no!  I saw the title of this thread and thought, YAY!!  It's beautiful outside here, in Toronto.  If I see another snowflake fall out of the sky I'll cry.  But, I believe it's really over and it's about time.  I was developing serious case of SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder)


----------



## braveheart (Apr 5, 2008)

And now.. BBC - Weather Centre - 5 Day Forecast in Celsius for London, United Kingdom *digs out winter woolies again*


----------



## lallieth (Apr 5, 2008)

Warm and sunny here all weekend


----------

